# July 2008 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Jun 23, 2008)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2898&p=27581#p27581

Contest Starts Today and ends on June 30,2008 6PM Eastern time.

*Rules:*
*Read the Link above to see if you are eligible.*
Pick a number between 1 and 485 (number of members as of today) and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

Winning prize this month is going to be a Rapala X-Rap in the *Goby* color :shock:. This is a Dick's Sporting goods hard to find exclusive color! 

I like this lure so much, I picked up a few of them. 


*
And the winners are:*
Pinball 
Hcsdchief

Please PM me you address so I can send out the lure.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 23, 2008)

ill take 72 as usuall!


----------



## Cubman (Jun 23, 2008)

281, thanks!


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 23, 2008)

319


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 23, 2008)

189


----------



## SMDave (Jun 23, 2008)

27


----------



## natetrack (Jun 23, 2008)

69


----------



## Bubba (Jun 23, 2008)

176

[-o<


----------



## redbug (Jun 23, 2008)

402


----------



## Zum (Jun 23, 2008)

# 6


----------



## hcsdchief (Jun 23, 2008)

# 42


----------



## phased (Jun 23, 2008)

#301


----------



## DahFISH (Jun 23, 2008)

#29 for me, thanks


----------



## Nickk (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll go with my old racing #

116


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 23, 2008)

22


----------



## captclay (Jun 24, 2008)

120


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 24, 2008)

113, thanks


----------



## ejones1961 (Jun 24, 2008)

98 thanks


----------



## Pinball (Jun 24, 2008)

51


----------



## bcritch (Jun 24, 2008)

255


----------



## Johnny5 (Jun 25, 2008)

257


----------



## slim357 (Jun 25, 2008)

294


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 26, 2008)

12


----------



## KMixson (Jun 26, 2008)

# 247


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 26, 2008)

74


----------



## Popeye (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll try 409 if I may.


----------



## seif5034 (Jun 27, 2008)

#10


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 27, 2008)

#126


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 27, 2008)

317


----------



## Codeman (Jun 27, 2008)

96


----------



## IndyBassin (Jun 27, 2008)

413


----------



## KAI (Jun 28, 2008)

Jim,

CAN I PLAY?

i dont know if i can play :?: its up to Jim :roll: he's got the power  its not like im gonna win anyways :!: 
but if i can play then  ........ :idea:...... :arrow: 

i pick: :idea:.. =P~.... :wink:..... 

245

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2008)

KAI said:


> Jim,
> 
> CAN I PLAY?
> 
> ...



LOL! yes sir! Your in!


----------



## Sounds Good (Jun 28, 2008)

227


----------



## asinz (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll will go with #4


----------



## little anth (Jun 29, 2008)

u beat me to 23 so ill take 32 :roll:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 30, 2008)

Ah nutz!

I was waiting to get in at the last moment and missed the deadline.... #-o 

frickenfrackenflippingrippingobbeldygook! :x 

Where's the "kickin' yourself in the azz" smilie?


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2008)

Winners announced, Please read first post!

Congrats Pinball and hcsdchief. =D>


----------



## seif5034 (Jun 30, 2008)

congrats guys!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you! 8)


----------



## KAI (Jul 1, 2008)

congrats fellahs.......... =D> =D> thumbs up to the both of you!


----------



## Popeye (Jul 1, 2008)

Congratulations to you guys.


----------



## Zum (Jul 1, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## phased (Jul 1, 2008)

Congratulations Pinball and hcsdchief!


----------



## Tompatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## Pinball (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! Don't know how the heck that happened, but even a blind squirrel finds a nut once and a while!!! Once again thanks to the BEST website with some of the BEST members around. I am very proud to be part of this group.

Take care and have a great holiday!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## hcsdchief (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks everybody, have a great 4th!!!


----------



## KAI (Jul 21, 2008)

is there gonna be a August 2008 Member monthly Giveaway?

Jim did you run out of stuff to giveaway?


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2008)

KAI said:


> is there gonna be a August 2008 Member monthly Giveaway?
> 
> Jim did you run out of stuff to giveaway?



https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2898

:wink:


----------



## SMDave (Jul 21, 2008)

Jim never runs out. He's Santa 3 out of 4 seasons (and then some).


----------



## KAI (Jul 22, 2008)

oh ok, sorry, thanks for the info!


----------

